# Mozilla Fire/Cookies



## bluevelvet672 (21. Februar 2005)

Hallo an alle...habe ein Problem mit Mozilla Firefox. Habe me2000 drauf und in Extras auch auf Cookies akzeptieren eingestellt. Trotzdem wird ständig angezeigt, dass der Browser keine Cookies akzeptiert...Was ist da denn falsch Vestehe ich überhautpt nicht! Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen? Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit diese zuzulassen? Danke für Eure Hilfe!


----------



## StrangeBeatz (22. Februar 2005)

Also ich hab Mozilla drauf und bei den Tools "Use default Cookie Permissions" und klappt eigentlich. Ich denk mal Firefox ist dem wohl ähnlich...

 Und noch noch ein Tip für ein schnelleres Firefox/Mozilla:

   * Geben Sie in Firefox in der Adresszeile "about:config" ein.

 * Suchen Sie hier die drei Einträge: network.http.pipelining, network.http.proxy.pipelining und network.http.pipelining.maxrequests. Am einfachsten geht dies über die Filterfunktion.

 * Setzen Sie per Doppelklick den Wert der Einträge von network.http.pipelining und network.http.proxy.pipelining von false auf true. Der Wert von network.http.pipelining.maxrequests wird nach einem Doppelklick auf 30 festgelegt.

 * Legen Sie per Rechtsklick (irgendwo innerhalb des about:config-Fensters) den neuen Eintrag "nglayout.initialpaint.delay" an. Dazu wählen Sie im Kontextmenü "Neu, Integer" aus. Im Eingabefenster geben Sie "nglayout.initialpaint.delay" ein. Klicken dann auf den Button "OK" und geben dann als Wert "0" ein.


----------

